# ICD code for PIH after delivery or post partum



## kvangoor (Apr 26, 2016)

We are having trouble coming up with a diagnosis for pregnancy induced hypertension but for a patient that has already delivered. For example, patient is still in the hospital after delivery and is still being treated for PIH.
 ICD 10 has a code for PIH (O-code) but that does not seem to fit as the patient has already delivered, the code asks to specify trimester and weeks. 
The I10 code does not seem accurate either as the hypertension is not unspecified (we known it was pregnancy induced).
Has anyone else run across this diagnosis issue and what code do you use?
Thank you!


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 26, 2016)

Coding Guidelines Chapter 15 
      Peripartum and Postpartum periods The postpartum period begins immediately after delivery and continues for six weeks following delivery. The peripartum period is defined as the last month of pregnancy to five months postpartum.
     Pregnancy-related complications after 6 week period Chapter 15 codes may also be used to describe pregnancy-related complications after the peripartum or postpartum period if the provider documents that a condition is pregnancy related.


code for this is O13.9

-puerperium, pre-existing O10.93
 with 
    --heart disease O10.13
       ---with renal disease O10.33
    --renal disease O10.23
       ---with heart disease O10.33
  --essential O10.03
  --pregnancy-induced O13.9
  --secondary O10.43


----------

